# I need help pricing a speedy Special "R" Ansco camera



## Jack spice (Dec 29, 2010)

Would anyone know the value of a Ansco Speede X Special "R" Camera?

It's very old, and I'm guessing Antique collectors would be the only people to buy it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 29, 2010)

Jack spice said:


> Would anyone know the value of a Ansco Speede X Special "R" Camera?
> 
> It's very old, and I'm guessing Antique collectors would be the only people to buy it.



LOL...  Define 'very old' first. It was made between 1953 and 1956.


The value in today's market is one of a user value since it's an American-German (ANSCO-AGFA) cooperation. This MF RF camera is very portable because it folds neatly and can be carried in one's pocket. Do that with a Hasselblad! 

Very few collectors actually prize this camera since it's been made in large numbers along with its German sister, the Isolette II. As mentioned before, it's more of a 'user' camera. The Apotar lens is generally good, albeit a little slow for fine grained, hand held use. Overall is a nice MF user camera, especially if the bellows are intact.

In good shape (bellows intact), RF clean, sound mechanically and optically I would value it between $75 and $125.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 29, 2010)

(Humor Alert!)


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 29, 2010)

^
LOL!


----------



## compur (Dec 31, 2010)

From $5 to $500 depending on condition and if gold plated.


----------



## Jack spice (Jan 2, 2011)

what stores can i go to to check the price, and have a professional take a look at it?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 2, 2011)

Jack spice said:


> what stores can i go to to check the price, and have a professional take a look at it?



There are no stores where you can go check the price. The approximate value I have given you, as a courtesy, is based on previous sales at various auction houses, including eBay. If you think your camera is worth more, then go ahead, research it yourself.

You can Google yourself for a repair place near you.


----------

